# 18" hoffs on '99 A6 Avant?



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

My roommate owns a '99 A6 Avant. He wants to know if 18" Hoffs from my MKV GTI would fit his car. The guy is too lazy to try but wants to make the transaction right the way. 
PS. The A6 is dropped about 2".


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

They fit. I have them on my car. I'm also dropped 2.something inches. Oh I have a 2k c5.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Just FYI... your Huffs are 5x112, 18x7.5 +51.


----------

